# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Rex Mundi

## kilfou

Hop c'est vendredi, retour de la petite BD pas prise de tête du week-end, j'ai nommé _Rex Mundi_ (à ne pas confondre avec le clébard qui vous bouffe les mollets en début de semaine, Rex Lundi.)

 On est en 1933 à Paris, mais dans un Paris alternatif où la Révolution n'a jamais eu lieu, pas plus que la séparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat. Et la magie existe, même si elle est fortement réprouvée par la toute-puissante Inquisition (que personne n'attend _of course_). Un docteur humaniste appelé Saunière va se retrouvé mêlé à une affaire qui le dépasse, la recherche d'un parchemin interdit. S'en suit des kilomètres d'emmerdes.

 Les accros au jeu vidéo auront tout de suite fait le lien avec _Lionheart_, un jeu de rôle produit par Black Isle franchement sous-estimé à mes yeux, ainsi qu'à _Gabriel Knight 3._ Les conspirationnistes un peu plus littrés auront compris le clin d'oeil à l'affaire de Rennes-le-Château. Enfin ça rappellera aux moutons de tous poils (pure laine vierge de bouquin ou shetland de cinéma tautousien) _Da Vinci Code_. Les amateurs de Neuvième Art peuvent penser au _Décalogue_ ou au _Troisième Testament_.

 Pour peu qu'on goûte un minimum ce genre d'intrigues mystico-religieuses sur fond de mensonges et de complot, on ne peut qu'être emporté par _Rex Mundi_. L'univers est prenant et bien construit, très crédible (on sent que le scénariste a bouffé de l'Histoire de France en long en large et en travers, comme un certain rédacteur de ma connaissance). Par contre niveau dessins, c'est moins original sans être déplaisant avec un style comics des plus banal. Pas grave, l'ambiance est là, et c'est bien le plus important.

 La présence d'une historiette bonus se déroulant dans le même univers ainsi que la reproduction de pages de journaux uchroniques constituent un beau cadeau supplémentaire pour cette réédition (le tome 1 avait déjà été publié par feu Semic en 2005, sans connaître de suite. Milady annonce le T2 pour Octobre.)

Les 20 premières pages sur le site de l'éditeur.

_Rex Mundi T1_, Arvid Nelson et Eric J, Editions Milady, 200 pages pour 14,90 euro.

 PS : n'oubliez pas le concours Scorpion qui finait dimanche à minuit.




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## chris666

cool j avais le premier de chez semic ; je suis bien heureux de savoir que la suite seras publiée.

Un grand merci à toi kifou.

concernant la BD par contre je trouve que le dessin se marie bien à l histoire et à l ambiance

----------


## noir_desir

J'ai toujours lionheart chez moi.
Je dois le réinstaller.

----------


## ryohji

Je trouve la couvrante bien plus intéressante graphiquement que le dessin des pages qui fait revu comics a deux sous avec des couleurs toshop' pas glop. Et je trouve ça trés, trés dommage. Si ça avait été comme la couvrante je me serais jeté dessus encore plus vite que sur les 20 pages gratos offert par Milady.

----------


## chtiungdor

Il est vrai que la page de garde n'a pas un style semblable au contenu, mais au vu du nombre de pages en visionnage gratuit proposées, l'on peut aisément se faire une idée de ce que l'on va retrouver dans cet ouvrage. A mon sens cela présage du pas mauvais du tout  ::): .

----------


## Rincewind

J'ai acheté les bouquins en anglais. A noter : au milieu, le dessinateur change. Et autant je n'adorais pas le premier dessinateur, meme si je devais reconnaitre que son style collait parfaitement à l'histoire, autant le second a un trait beaucoup plus agréable. Quant à l'histoire, je ne dévoilerai rien, mais elle tient la route jusqu'au bout.  :;):

----------


## Red_Force

J'ai rarement vu un écart si grand entre le style de la couverture et celui de l'album.

----------


## mamieyannick

Mouaip, niveau jeux vidéo, le point de départ (Paris) rappelle aussi les Chevaliers de Baphomet, premier du nom (Broken Sword). 

Je ne suis pas forcément fan de la couv', mais les dessins à l'intérieur m'ont fait arrêté au bout de 2 pages. On dirait du dessin de rôliste de 17 ans...

----------

